# How many "active" years are there in a vizsla?



## cmanco (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey everyone, this is my first post here. I am planning to get a vizsla from a local breeder in late spring. I am very active outdoors, with hiking, biking, skiing, etc. and I understand that you can't run your vizsla for about the first two years. I haven't heard when V's start to slow down and can't go on adventures like mt biking or hiking, but I'd assume its around 6ish? so that means you can have four years of more intense outdoor play. I was just wondering how old you vizsla was when you stopped taking him or her on your outdoor adventures?


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

well, our V is just about to turn 1 year, so we haven't had her out for a mountain bike ride yet...but, we do take her hiking on the trails and she LOVES it. she's so intuitive. anyway, we passed a biker the other day who also has a V. he said his girl is 12 and he had her out for 9 miles last weekend...i would be inclined to think that you'll get many more than 4 years of outdoor company!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I understand that you can't run your vizsla for about the first two years."

Not sure about this statement. 
I would watch them and monitor them, but I had mine out with me for short rides at an easy pace long before two years old. By the time they were 3 or 4 they could do 15-20 miles at speed easily.( Former CatII USCF racer). They could do two days in a row, but not three,and they needed at least a day or two to recover completely.
Watch them, make sure they can get water when they need it. Give them a few minutes periodically to get their legs back under them and you have a great training partner. Supplement their diet with rice, bananas and cooked beef (make sure the fat content is adequate). Don't rely on dog food alone, I don't care how good it's supposed to be


----------

